# Flex in Georgia?



## Candice Reynolds (Nov 6, 2017)

I have searched and searched, I even went to the Duluth warehouse, and I can not find anywhere online to apply for Flex in Georgia. AmazonFlex online doesn't even show it's available in Georgia. What am I missing? HR at the warehouse simply said to apply online. The security guard asked for me so I didn't press the subject. Can anyone offer any guidance? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps your getting a Fullfillment center confused with a Delivery center ?


----------



## Candice Reynolds (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not certain about that. They did have Amazon Flex signs posted. The security guard that I dropped off last night (I Uber at night) said they just started it there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm,... Try zooming in on the building on google maps, see if there is a delivery station ID.


----------



## Candice Reynolds (Nov 6, 2017)

What will the station ID tell me?


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

It was just up... but I guess maybe the spots filled up. It will just show Up as Atlanta on the flex websites lists. Feel free to call an onboarding specialist though. The number is on the site.

888-281-6906


----------



## Candice Reynolds (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you! I’ll give them a call.


----------



## SoCalJourney (Jan 3, 2018)

I good hint: 
When you go to Flex website and see the list of cities, you are free to apply to any city you want. 
If your city isnt listed, keep in mind it could be weeks or months before your city is hiring again. 
So, apply in another city. Wait for your BGC to clear and be approved to drive for Flex, and then write Support and have them move your account to the city of your choosing.
The process to get moved has historically taken me 5 to 17 days. 
Traveling the country, I have had to get my DS switched several times. It is no big deal.


----------

